# Canon 40mm or High-End Compact?



## Cory (Jul 25, 2013)

I was on the verge of getting a compact for keeping it light when it dawned on me that maybe a 40mm lens on my Rebel would be compact enough without the added effort of learning a new system.
Any thoughts on a pancake lens on a DSLR instead of the best compact known to man would be GREAT.
Thanks.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

The 18-55mm is better than any compact when on a rebel. Unless you need a superzoom.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 25, 2013)

100D + 40 STM is an appealing combo!


----------



## RGF (Jul 25, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> 100D + 40 STM is an appealing combo!



Is the 100D the SL1? Definitely appealing.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 28, 2013)

you'll have a hard time finding a compact camera for the price of the 40mm and the difference in sensor size
does make a difference.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 28, 2013)

The 40mm's size on a Rebel does make it really handy, in fact even on a 5D it transforms the cameras bulk. 

Trouble is though, on an APS camera you get a FoV of 64mm, which may be restrictive as an only lens.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 28, 2013)

After I owned the 40mm I rarely used my S95. Iused it a lot with my 40D, IQ is great, 65mm equiv focal length suits my needs very well. The 40D with this tiny lens is a VERY compact system which is comfortable to "wear". If I ever go into FF it will be my "moderate wide angle",


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 28, 2013)

I highly recommend the Sony RX100 as a compact companion.
Sure, it has a smaller sensor, but it is almost always with me.
This is the reason, I have a compact.
Much smaller then a DLSR, much better IQ then the camera on my cellphone.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 28, 2013)

40mm might be a little bit tight. 24 or 28mm might be more appropriate unless you're taking mostly people/portrait shots. Why not an EOS-M + 22mm pancake? RX100 is also nice if it's ok with you to learn another system. A S110 is also nice but it'll struggle a little bit at night. You'll have to apply more NR later if you want your pictures to be usable but definitely it's enough for most applications unless you want to print large pictures.


----------



## monkeyhand (Aug 16, 2013)

I use it on my 5dII all the time and I can shove the whole thing into a tiny Lowepro Adventura 120 bag. I've managed to get the 5dII and the 28 2.8 IS into the same bag but it was a squeeze. I agree with the poster who mentioned it might be a tight angle of view on a crop sensor.


----------



## mwh1964 (Aug 16, 2013)

The pancake for sure gives you bang for the buck. I think it's a fun little lens only con is the relatively slow AF speed in my opinion. But IQ is very good indeed.


----------



## Old Shooter (Aug 16, 2013)

I got the pancake when I bought my 5DIII - worth every penny! Great little vacation/walk around lens... Doesn't get the stares like the big, red ring... Also, the only lens I own that gets its highest sharpness score on FoCal WIDE OPEN... I leave it on my 5DIII instead of a body cap - it's that small...


----------



## noncho (Aug 16, 2013)

EOS M + 22 is almost like compact camera.
40 pancake is great, but you need small body to feel it compact(SL1, 700D)


----------



## alexturton (Aug 16, 2013)

40mm crop is not a nice focal length. 

I would say get an rx100. It's conpact and produces stunning iq that I would say rivals entry level dslrs. (I own an rx100)


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 16, 2013)

I had this issue when thinking about the Sigma 35mm 1.4 or a compact. 
In the end I went for a Fuji X100s. Second hand.

It's a great camera fixed 35mm. It means I have a great compact. I've no regrets.
I have the 40mm lens amnd it's great but I don't use it much.
I happen to like the 50mm 1.4 .
It's maybe not as sharp but I like the image and the possibilities at 1.4
You won't go to far wrong either way.


----------



## steliosk (Aug 16, 2013)

I love mine

I was on the hunt for a great value for money 50mm lens but all those failed me.
The 50L is way too expensive and a bit outdated, plus its soft and focusing is a nightmare to get a nice shot at 1.2 or even 1.6!! so whats the point of using it? weather sealing? LOL
The 50 1.4 way too soft, works well after 2.8 so whats the point of using it?
The 50 1.8 same as 1.4
The Sigma is huge, frings all over, soft, didn't like it 
The Zeiss 1.4 no AF 

So whats left?

The 40 pancake is sharp all the way at 2.8, in FF and CROP bodies, with lovely bokeh and very reasonable price

also you get 35mm when you step back a little, and a 50mm when you step a bit forward


----------



## Cory (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the great responses. Went with the 40. The main factor was probably to not have to learn anything new, but the image quality is up to my very high standards. My sports lenses are primes and this clarifies my love of primes so I'm thinking of bagging my Sigma 17-50 for a 20 or 24 prime of some sort. 
Any thoughts on the Canon 20 2.8 or 24 2.8 IS (and is the 24 1.4 II really really great)?


----------



## alexturton (Aug 16, 2013)

steliosk said:


> I love mine
> 
> I was on the hunt for a great value for money 50mm lens but all those failed me.
> The 50L is way too expensive and a bit outdated, plus its soft and focusing is a nightmare to get a nice shot at 1.2 or even 1.6!! so whats the point of using it? weather sealing? LOL
> ...



my 50mm 1.4 is not soft. Sharp as a tack @ 1.4 in the centre. Yes the corners are soft @ 1.4 but who looks in the corners @ 1.4 on a 50mm. unless you're shooting an entirely flat plane like a brick wall


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cory said:


> Thanks for all the great responses. Went with the 40. The main factor was probably to not have to learn anything new, but the image quality is up to my very high standards. My sports lenses are primes and this clarifies my love of primes so I'm thinking of bagging my Sigma 17-50 for a 20 or 24 prime of some sort.
> Any thoughts on the Canon 20 2.8 or 24 2.8 IS (and is the 24 1.4 II really really great)?



Congrats...it's a great lens for only $150. AF works very well with 5D III, AI servo. 

I doubt my RX1 or RX100 II be able to capture this type of shot.


----------



## adebrophy (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to say the 40mm on the 5Dii is astonishing. Just went off on a family weekend with that and my new 135L and was in prime heaven. Makes the 5D very comfortable to hike around with or keep on a table during family events in a way that wouldn't have been fun with a chunky L zoom (I have the brilliant 24-105). I love the sharpness at f2.8 but have also been very surprised by how contrasty the shots are with the 40 - makes for gorgeous monochrome environmental portraits and reportage stuff. Think I'll be taking it with me to shoot a wedding soon with enthusiasm.


----------



## Doug Brock (Aug 16, 2013)

I've occasionally tried the 40mm pancake on my full frame bodies (5D Mark III and 6D), hoping to have an alternative to buying a small more portable camera. The size wasn't bad, but unfortunately, at least for me, the 40mm has usually been too narrow even on a full frame body (The most recent situations that were a problem were family get-togethers, indoors.). I think I'd generally do better with something in the 24mm range, if that were available in a pancake for the full frame. So, though not very portable, I take my 24-70 for general wanderings.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 16, 2013)

Hector1970 said:


> I had this issue when thinking about the Sigma 35mm 1.4 or a compact.
> In the end I went for a Fuji X100s. Second hand.
> 
> It's a great camera fixed 35mm. It means I have a great compact. I've no regrets.
> ...



I have the forty, but I prefer the 50 1.4 as well. The 50 at f/2.8 is very sharp. The forty doesn't go wider than 2.8. That's two big + for the 50.

BTW ... the 50 1.4 and a 28 2.8 IS (or the 24) make a very nice compact versatile package on a 5DIII


----------



## alexturton (Aug 16, 2013)

adebrophy said:


> I have to say the 40mm on the 5Dii is astonishing. Just went off on a family weekend with that and my new 135L and was in prime heaven. Makes the 5D very comfortable to hike around with or keep on a table during family events in a way that wouldn't have been fun with a chunky L zoom (I have the brilliant 24-105). I love the sharpness at f2.8 but have also been very surprised by how contrasty the shots are with the 40 - makes for gorgeous monochrome environmental portraits and reportage stuff. Think I'll be taking it with me to shoot a wedding soon with enthusiasm.



agree. 40mm on 5d3 is awesome too


----------



## brad-man (Aug 17, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> 40mm might be a little bit tight. 24 or 28mm might be more appropriate unless you're taking mostly people/portrait shots. Why not an EOS-M + 22mm pancake? RX100 is also nice if it's ok with you to learn another system. A S110 is also nice but it'll struggle a little bit at night. You'll have to apply more NR later if you want your pictures to be usable but definitely it's enough for most applications unless you want to print large pictures.



+1 As long as you don't require a truly "pocketable" setup, the M is a great little camera (though it _does_ fit in my cargo pants pocket). _Much_ smaller than a rebel with the pancake. I have an S-100 for true stealth, but I have been spoiled by the IQ of the M +22mm.


----------

